# The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Four of my favorite English actors are in this movie. The trailer was laugh out loud funny to me. I can hardly wait for Geezer Day at my local multiscreen.

The trailer


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

My wife and I saw it this afternoon and it was just terrific. Of course, it's not going to be much interest to that younger movie audience that the studios lust for, but the matinee today was a full house and I don't think there was anyone under 40 there. 

Hollywood doesn't seem to catch on to the fact that if they release good, entertaining, films aimed at a more "grownup" audience those folks will come. They like going to the movies if they can find any they want to see. Thankfully, our British friends have caught on and the result is films like "The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel".


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Saw it today. One of the best I've seen in a long time. Of course, I'm far removed from the favored demographic of TV advertisers so maybe I identified a bit with the characters. Plenty of laughs in this one.


----------

